# Fish treatment quick guide



## fresh_lynny

In searching for a diagnosis for my fish pooping white...I ran across this and it may be helpful to some in a pinch...

FRESHWATER FISH PARASITE TREATMENTS

External Parasite

Treatment

Ich
Ichthyophthirius multifiliis & Trichodina & Ichthyobodo &Tetrahymena
Salt, formalin, malachite green, other commercial products, inc. temp.

Gill flukes, skin flukes
Copper, malachite green, formalin,	others

External protozoa, flukes
Malachite green and formalin, others

Velvet (dinoflagellates)
Antiparasite medication, salt, copper,	inc. temp

Fish lice, gill maggots
formalin, potassium permanganate, metriphonate, other commercial prod.

Anchorworms
organophosphate, manual removal and then dab with antiseptic

Larval stage of digenetic fluke parasites
organophosphate, other commercial products

Internal Parasite

Treatment

Hexamita & Spironucleus
Metronidazole, other commercial products

Blood parasites
If flukes: praziquantel, others difficult to treat

Nematodes (roundworms)
Use of appropriate anthelmintic	drug, eliminate IM host, remove	dead fish, piperazine

Spiny-headed worm
Appropriate anthelmintic

Tapeworms
Praziquantel

Digenetic flukes
Difficult to treat, praziquantel


----------



## Lupin

Hi,

Nice thread. I'd like to contribute these meds I have researched myself. I used some of those before.

*Sera Bakto Tabs*
*Diseases:* Dropsy
*Comments:* Pls carry out treatment once any of the dropsy symptoms(protruding scales, bloated abdomen and pop eyes) appear.

*Sera Baktopur*
*Ingredients:* acriflavine, methylene blue, phenylglycol, aqua purificata ad
*Diseases:* Septicemia, Dropsy, Fungus, Columnaris, Fin rot, Mouth rot
*Comments:* It is best to use it only in the quarantine tank as it can harm the beneficial bacteria. This can be ineffective once the fish has reach the final stages of dropsy or if it has scales already pineconing or protruding. Dosing is done by 22 drops/1ml per 5 gallons.

*Sera Baktopur Direct*
*Diseases:* serious bacterial infections, septicemia, dropsy
*Comments:* This is a very effective medicine and may harm your biological filter. So when treating, try to treat the fish in a hospital tank. One tablet is equal to 250 mg per 20 gallons.

*Sera Costapur*
*Diseases:* Ich, Costia, Chilodonella, Trichodina
*Comments:* It is very effective against ich.

*Sera Cyprinopur*
*Ingredients:* dihydroxybenzol, ethanol
*Diseases:* external parasites, spring virosis
*Comments:* This medicine is sold in bulk as it is designed for ponds, however it can be used in the aquarium to treat diseases and external parasites like camallanus, anchorworms(Lernaea), fish leech and fish lice.

*Sera Mycopur*
*Diseases:* fungus (Saprolegnia) and skin and gill flukes 

*Sera Omnipur*
*Diseases:* Bacterial infections, fin rot, fungal infections (Saprolegnia, Achlya), skin slime (Costia, Chilodonella), Trichodina, Oodinium, gill and skin flukes (Dactylogyrus or Gyrodactylus), skin injuries and wounds.

*Sera Oodinopur A*
*Ingredients:* Copper sulfate
*Diseases:* freshwater and saltwater Oodinium
*Comments:* It's best not to use it in a tank containing invertebrates. Pls treat the fish in a separate tank. This is not to be used in a Saltwater Reef Tank. When using this med, pls switch off protein skimmers and ozonizers.


----------



## fresh_lynny

Thanks Bluebell.
Anyone else want to add to this and their experiences? i think we need a good fish sticky for disease treatments!


----------



## Lupin

fresh_newby said:


> Thanks Bluebell.
> Anyone else want to add to this and their experiences? i think we need a good fish sticky for disease treatments!


I agree. We really need a list of medicines and it will certainly benefit those who need it in times of emergencies.


----------



## triple red

i would like to add this link to this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...heir-active-ingredients.html?highlight=sticky


----------



## Justintoxicated

It seems the problem I have is that I can never diagnose the correct condition. 9/10 times when I medicate fisht hey die anyways. I have probably spent $100 to save $5 in fish.


----------



## cowfish

fresh_newby said:


> In searching for a diagnosis for my fish pooping white...I ran across this and it may be helpful to some in a pinch...
> 
> FRESHWATER FISH PARASITE TREATMENTS
> 
> External Parasite
> 
> Treatment
> 
> Ich
> Ichthyophthirius multifiliis & Trichodina & Ichthyobodo &Tetrahymena
> Salt, formalin, malachite green, other commercial products, inc. temp.
> 
> Gill flukes, skin flukes
> Copper, malachite green, formalin,	others
> 
> External protozoa, flukes
> Malachite green and formalin, others
> 
> Velvet (dinoflagellates)
> Antiparasite medication, salt, copper,	inc. temp
> 
> Fish lice, gill maggots
> formalin, potassium permanganate, metriphonate, other commercial prod.
> 
> Anchorworms
> organophosphate, manual removal and then dab with antiseptic
> 
> Larval stage of digenetic fluke parasites
> organophosphate, other commercial products
> 
> Internal Parasite
> 
> Treatment
> 
> Hexamita & Spironucleus
> Metronidazole, other commercial products
> 
> Blood parasites
> If flukes: praziquantel, others difficult to treat
> 
> Nematodes (roundworms)
> Use of appropriate anthelmintic	drug, eliminate IM host, remove	dead fish, piperazine
> 
> Spiny-headed worm
> Appropriate anthelmintic
> 
> Tapeworms
> Praziquantel
> 
> Digenetic flukes
> Difficult to treat, praziquantel


 for parasites try giving your fish a salt water bath. one time i thought my fish had ick are so thats what it looked like i raised my temp to 85-f and got a bucket put a heater in got it to 85 caught my fish put them in one at a time and i could watch the parasites come off . the fish didnt like it but it cured them right up 3-4 mins per fish put them back in to the tank and it was gone


----------



## Lupin

cowfish said:


> for parasites try giving your fish a salt water bath. one time i thought my fish had ick are so thats what it looked like i raised my temp to 85-f and got a bucket put a heater in got it to 85 caught my fish put them in one at a time and i could watch the parasites come off . the fish didnt like it but it cured them right up 3-4 mins per fish put them back in to the tank and it was gone


There is a problem with this method. Ich serves as a 'contaminant' and therefore can be introduced in the tank via unquarantined fish. Most people have a misconception that ich is part of the tank's ecosystem. Doing this method may remove the ich from the fish's body but they are not completely removed from your tank at all. Once your fish has ich in the main tank, you'll need to treat the whole tank, not isolate the afflicted fish. The same goes with external parasites like fish lice, fish leech and anchorworms. Treat the whole tank. The possibility that some of them exist in the main tank is already there because they fall to the bottom where they lay eggs and the larva will be released and search for new hosts.
I had posted this one in the other forum regarding ich and if it may benefit you, then I'm glad it helps.


----------



## cowfish

Bluebell said:


> There is a problem with this method. Ich serves as a 'contaminant' and therefore can be introduced in the tank via unquarantined fish. Most people have a misconception that ich is part of the tank's ecosystem. Doing this method may remove the ich from the fish's body but they are not completely removed from your tank at all. Once your fish has ich in the main tank, you'll need to treat the whole tank, not isolate the afflicted fish. The same goes with external parasites like fish lice, fish leech and anchorworms. Treat the whole tank. The possibility that some of them exist in the main tank is already there because they fall to the bottom where they lay eggs and the larva will be released and search for new hosts.
> I had posted this one in the other forum regarding ich and if it may benefit you, then I'm glad it helps.


your right but i keep discus in that tank now and the water is always 88 degres so i dont know if there is any more ick in there or not havent seen it in years


----------



## Lupin

cowfish said:


> your right but i keep discus in that tank now and the water is always 88 degres so i dont know if there is any more ick in there or not havent seen it in years


Rest assured there is no ich in your tank. At such a high temp, no ich will thrive long enough to find another host and continue their survival. Ich will not tolerate very high temperatures.

Edit: I will add that if you try to buy a new fish, quarantine them before you introduce them to your main tank so any problems will be prevented.


----------



## Lupin

I'm adding Flubenol 15 in this list.:smile: Anyone from UK can easily get a hand on them.
Flubenol 15


----------



## Lupin

Hi all.:smile:

Here's an excellent link containing a list of several medications.
Medications


----------



## cowfish

thats cool i would like to get the discus vidl but couldnt see how to order


----------



## jlroar

Hi,

I'm more into Goldfish and am not 100% positive these treatments will work with any other type of fish but figured it wouldn't hurt to list them here. This is a list I have found throughout the Internet, mostly in detailed books on Goldfish keeping with suggestions recommended by a veterinarian. Also note that many of the medications listed below that you must have a vet give you a prescription to obtain the drug. Some of the medications may also kill plants, inverts, and the biological filtration. It is best to do your own due diligence before using any of the below recommended treatments.

*Bath Treatments*

ACRIFLAVINE
Uses: Commonly used for treating ciliated protozoans of several types, fungus infections, lymphocytes, Oodimium, and Hexamita.

CHLORAMINE T
Uses: Chloramine T is primarily used to control bacterial gill disease and flukes.

COPPER
Uses: Copper can be used as an antibacterial agent in the treatment of bacterial gill disease, as well as an antiparasitic compound effective against but not limited to Chilodonella, Trichodina, flukes and Oodinium.

DIMILIN
Uses: Dimilin proves equally effective against our crustacean foes Lernea, Argulus, and Ergasilus. Dimilin is a chitin synthesis inhibitor, which acts as a gyrase of the DNA that produces chitin. Without chitin, a parasite has no "skin" and it perishes. Dimilin is not effective against flukes.

DRONCIT
Uses: In fish medicine, we use Droncit to clear flukes and worms from our fish.

FLAGYL
Uses: Flagyl is the treatment of choice for the parasite Hexamita and Spironucleus.

FLUKE TABS
Uses: Fluke Tabs are a top choice for treating flukes.

FORMALIN
Uses: Formalin is used to treat fungi, some bacterial infections, most of the ciliated protozoans (ich is an exception), and flukes. Formalin is not successful in treating Argulus and Lernea and many, frequent doses are required to kill off the elusive ich organism with formalin.
NOTE: Formalin can also be used to disinfect plants, in a bath of 4 milliliters per gallon for over four hours. Some plants, however, are adversely affected by formalin and the best plant disinfectant is potassium permanganate.

FURAZONE GREEN
Uses: Use furazone green to treat any disease that responds to antibiotics, primarily bacterial infections. It is second only to injection in effectiveness.

H202 (Hydrogen Peroxide)
Uses: H202 has been approved by the FDA to use as an anti-fungal treatment for food grade fish and eggs. CAUTION: Do quite a bit of research BEFORE you try this treatment as it can kill EVERYTHING in your tank.

MALACHITE GREEN
Uses: Malachite green is principally used to eliminate ciliated parasites such as Trichodina, Costia, and so forth. It can also be used as a topical treatment for fungal infections.

METHYLENE BLUE
Uses: Methylene blue is a basic thiazine dye used as a biological stain, an antidote to cyanide poisoning, and an oxidation-reduction indicator. It is widely used as an antifungal remedy in fishkeeping.

POND HEALTHGUARD
Uses: Pond HealthGuard is used to treat flukes.

POTASSIUM PERMANGANATE
Uses: Potassium permanganate is effective in treating flukes, fungus infections, bacterial gill disease, bacterial infections of the body and fins, and ciliated protozoan infestations except ich. Potassium permanganate will have no effect on chustacean parasites, although it may decrease the survival of the immature forms of these pathogens. Ich will remain under the skin, safe from the potassium permanganate, and will not be cleared.

PROGRAM
Uses: Program is equally effective against Argulus, Lernea, and Ergasilus.

SALT
Uses: Salt is used to eliminate ciliated protozoan parasites, curb the absorption of nitrite, and reduce the osmotic pressure exerted by fresh-water on any hole in the skin or gill.

TRAMISOLE
Uses: Tramisole is a safe and effective deworming medication.

*TOPICAL TREATMENTS* 

MALACHITE GREEN
Uses: Malachite green is occasionally used as a past or liquid topical treatment in the management of minor fungal infections. Make certain that you are treating fungus, since it is ineffective against bacterial ulcerations.

MERCUROCHROME
Uses: Mercurochrome is a good topical treatment for fish wounds because it does not stain very intensely and it stays on for a while after application.

PANOLOG
Uses: Panolog is used to treat wounds on fish with good results. Panolog will not work alone on most ulcers; to be successful, the fish must also have perfect water quality and minimal crowding. Use Panolog on any skin lesion, superficial or deep, That is infected or slow to heal.

MELAFIX
Uses: MelaFix contains the natural botanical extract from the Tea Tree (Melaleuca, an excellent alternative to resistant strains of bacteria that are unaffected by traditional medications. Treats bacterial infections such as red ulcers, fin and tail rot, cloudy eyes, mouth fungus, and others in as little as 4 days. Also heals open wounds, ulcers, and damaged fins. Doesn't affect pH; safe for invertebrates.

PIMAFIX
Uses: PimaFix treats cotton-like fungal infections, and both internal and external bacterial infections. PimaFix harnesses the unique antifungal and antibacterial properties of the West Indian Bay Tree (Pimenta racemosa) for a safe and natural remedy; prevents the development of resistant strains of disease-causing organisms. Will not discolor water, affect biological filter, or pH during treatment. Will not harm aquatic plants. For extreme cases, PimaFix can safely be used with MelaFix to provide the added benefit of quick tissue regeneration and wound healing.

POTASSIUM PERMANGANATE
Uses: Potassium permanganate is a superb topical disinfectant for wounds. If a wound is deep, meat red, and bleeding, then you should favorably consider scrubbing once with potassium permanganate. This is especially true if the wound appears slimy or has strands of dead tissue trailing from it.

TINCTURE OF IODINE
Uses: Iodine is an excellent topical disinfectant for wounds.

TRIPLE ANTIBIOTIC CREAM
Uses: Place directly on an open wound to fight infection.

*INJECTED TREATMENTS*

AMIKACIN
Uses: Use mikacin for any kind of infection of body, mouth, fin, or other bacterial outbreak that responds to the drug. I do not use Amikacin to treat very small fish. I consider it the drug of choice in freshly imported fish that are under direct and heavy attack by bacterial infections.

AZACTAM
Uses: Use Azactam for any infection that shows sensitivity to it. Azactam is a good choice for very valuable Goldfish with body sores and symptoms of systemic infection. It is the drug of choice for bacterial pop eye and dropsy. Azactam can be used in small fish.

BAYTRIL
Uses: Use Baytril for gram-negative and gram-positive bacteria and the control of any other infection that responds to it. It is an excellent choice when importing fish and in the treatment of body sores and fin rot.
NOTE: One of the most effective uses of aytril is in the post-shipment stress of larger fish.

CHLORAMPHENICOL
Uses: Use chloramphenicol in any case of bacterial infection in Goldfish.
NOTE: Chlormphenicol is the drug of choice for smaller Goldfish because it is relatively safe. It can also be used to treat routine infections and traumas. It has no negative side effects with extended use.

DEXAMETHASONE
Uses: Dexamethasone has been used successfully in the management of fish that are near death after jumping from their aquarium, in fish that have been recovered from pH crashes, and fish that have been severely cold stressed. Do not use dexamethosone for any fish that can swim and right itself.
NOTE: Dexamethasone is not useful in treating fish succumbing to chronic or end-stage disorders. For example a fish that has been suffering with bacterial infection for a week and is finally dying will not be salvaged by an injection of dexamethasone. Dexamethasone will not offset the effects of caustic or toxic stress.

GENTAMYCIN
Uses: Gentamycin is in the same class as Amikacin. Do NOT use it to treat Goldfish!

PENICILLIN
Uses: Penicillin G is useful in bacterial kidney disease
Uses: Penicillin (K) is useful in bacterial infection 

TRIBRISSEN
Uses: Tribrissen is a Broad spectrum antibiotic effective against Yersinia ruckeri, Escherichia, Streptococcus, Proteus, Salmonella, Pasteurella, and Shigella.

VITAMIN C
Uses: Ascorbic acid injection is an excellent adjunct to the treatment of any bacterial infection in Goldfish. In testing done by Dr. Lovell at Auburn University, it was discovered that supplementation of abscorbic acid to fish stimulated the immune system. Many fish-food manufacturers are adding larger amounts of vitamin C, and especially it's stabilized forms, to foods.

*ORAL TREATMENTS*

FROZEN PEAS
Uses: The common pea is a wonderful laxative for Goldfish. The meat of a shucked pea will help push gulped air and other intestinal debris out the anus sometimes correcting flip-over disease.

GEL-TEK
Uses: Gel-Tek makes many oral Anti-Bacterial medications.

JUNGLE LABS ANTI-BACTERIA
Uses: Designed to help control internal bacterial infections as well as external infection, open sores, ulcers, columnaris, and fin rot.

JUNGLE LABS ANTI-PARASITE
Uses: Contains metronidazole and praziquantel for internal parasites including flagellates, trematodes, cestodes, hexamita, intestinal worms, and nematodes.

MEDIGOLD
Uses: MediGold, combines the two antibiotics in Romet-B with oxolinic acid and Kannamycin and is well accepted by Goldfish.

ROMET-B
Uses: Romet-B has sulfadimethoxine and ormetroprim sulfa milled into it during manufacture. The sulfa antibiotics are often effective against some of the more common bacteria affecting Goldfish, but unfortunately the strains of Aermonas salmonicida that are often encountered in bacterial ulcer disease in Goldfish have acquired considerable resistance to sulfa antibiotics.

*ENTUBATION*

NUTRICAL
Uses: Mix NutriCal with whatever medicine you are trying to dose.

*EUTHANISE*

ALKA-SELTZER
Uses: Death by carbon dioxide in the water. (I do not agree with this method! Imagine your head being placed in a plastic bag until you suffocate.)

BAKING SODA
Uses: Death by carbon dioxide in the water. (I do not agree with this method! Imagine your head being placed in a plastic bag until you suffocate.)

FINQUEL
Uses: Mix 1/2 teaspoon of Finquel and 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda per 1 gallon of dechlorinated water in the container and then add the fish. If the fish is still moving around after 10 minutes you can add another 1/2 teaspoon of Finquel and and 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda predissolved in some water from the container. Once the fish turns on its side, watch the opercular movements (respiration/gill movements). The fish should be removed from the solution after at least ten minutes have passed since the last observed opercular movements (respiration/gill movements). 

FREEZING
Uses: To freeze the fish. (I do not recommend this method because it is very painful to the fish as ice crystals are formed in the body tissue and bloodstream)

OIL OF CLOVES
Uses: Use a clean plastic bin with aquarium water and place exactly 2 gallons of water in it. Place 4 tsp. of Oil of Cloves in a clean jar with a small quantity of water. Place the cap on the jar and shake it thoroughly mixing the water with the Oil of Cloves. The water will look milky. Place the fish in the 2 gallon plastic bin. Place the jar in the plastic bin with the lid under the waterline and open the jar and allow the Oil Of Cloves mixture to mix with the tub water.

VODKA & OIL OF CLOVE MIXED
Uses: To help aid in the mixture of the Oil of Cloves. (I do not agree with this method as the fishes gills MAY be burned by the vodka causing a violent death)

*ANESTHESIA*

FINQUEL
Uses: Dissolve 1/4 teaspoon of Finquel and 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda per gallon of water used in your sedation bucket. Use water from the tank if possible and match tank temperature. Place the fish in the solution. When the fish turns over on its side and gill movements slow, remove it from the solution and perform the procedure.

OIL OF CLOVES
Uses: Use a clean plastic bin with aquarium water and place exactly 2 gallons of water in it. Place 10 drops of Oil of Cloves in a clean jar with a small quantity of water. Place the cap on the jar and shake it thoroughly mixing the water with the Oil of Cloves. The water will look milky. Place the fish in the 2 gallon plastic bin. Place the jar in the plastic bin with the lid under the waterline and open the jar and allow the Oil Of Cloves mixture to mix with the tub water.

Hope this helps,
James


----------



## Lupin

Adding Levamisole hydrochloride into this list.:wink: It is recommended to treat your skinny loaches with this treatment and must be done as soon as possible as later stages of development may render the loaches incapable of being able to recover.
http://www.loaches.com/Members/shari2/levamisole-hydrochloride-1


----------



## fishscale

Could you guys edit this list so that all the treatments have information on whether or not it is safe for inverts? I know it's a lot to ask, but I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## jlroar

fishscale said:


> Could you guys edit this list so that all the treatments have information on whether or not it is safe for inverts? I know it's a lot to ask, but I'd really appreciate it.


The long list I have supplied above didn't give any clue if it was invert safe. I would treat your sick fish in a separate tank whether you have 1 fish and a few shrimp or 30 fish and 1 shrimp.

Here are a few reasons a hospital tank is a MUST. To keep new fish from potentially spreading a disease or spreading parasites to your current stock. To quarantine sick fish in your current stock to prevent it from spreading the disease or parasite to others in your tank.

But the main reasons are the expense of treating a large volume of water with medication and over treating other fish that are not sick. You can pick up an extra filter, heater and a cheap plastic (I prefer hazy to clear 10 to 20 gallon NOT Steralite but a heavy duty Rubbermaid tub with a lid). You can then use the lid to cover the tub when it is empty and keep dust and such out. Also note it's cheaper to replace if the medication you are using will stain the tank. Make sure it is a thicker more heavy duty tub and not a real thin one. Clear/hazy allows you to see more of what's going on. Please note: the hang on filter may need a little persuasion to sit level as most tubs have a curved side.

Sick fish should be treated and kept in the quarantine tank for at least 2 weeks after the last sign of infection just to make sure the infection is not just dormant.

You should also treat new fish for parasites and once that is done give them medicated food to treat any bacterial infections that they may have BEFORE ever placing them in your main tank. 3 or 4 weeks total should be enough time to make sure the new fish are safe to add in your tank.

Failure to pre treat new fish or separate sick fish WILL become a costly problem and could possibly kill all your current stock. You put your fish into this situation it is YOUR responsibility to protect them and keep them safe!

If your main tank is contaminated and must be treated then removing plants, inverts, and any other live creatures that are not to be treated should be done (the quarantine tank can house them until the large tank is safe again). Do remember that scaleless fish like catfish can be killed just like your shrimp by some medications. Check your warnings and remove any fish, invert, plant that it does not say it's safe to treat or if it is not listed at all on the bottle.

Plants can normally be cleaned by a solution of Potassium Parmagate (It depends on the plant) or a real weak mixture of bleach and water but remember to declorinate the plants (weak plants will die and so will some sensitive others). Ultimately plants are normally cheaper to replace than a fishy friend that you have had for years.

Please remember to quarantine your new Plants and Inverts too! This includes but not limited to shrimps, clams, and snails. From everything I have read after a week any disease that can affect fish can harbor on the shell of Inverts and plants but will die if they don't get a host within a few days. So a week or two should be safe.

Take it from somebody who has spent over $500.00 in medication in less than a year from thinking that won't happen to me I just have a few fish in a large tank. Best of luck.

James


----------



## Lupin

fishscale said:


> Could you guys edit this list so that all the treatments have information on whether or not it is safe for inverts? I know it's a lot to ask, but I'd really appreciate it.


Fishscale, look on post #2 here.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135493

I'll PM the member "msjinkzd" if she has obtained more meds to list in there. I'll have to edit it adding more if any.


----------



## Etcetera

As beneficial as these treatment options are to the community, these lists are pretty long and as great as it is to know that there are medicines, it's not as useful if you don't recognize or if you misdiagnose a disease. Perhaps in v 2.0 of this thread OP post can be updated organized by types of disease ( ie, gram positive/negative bacterial, fungal, external parasites, internal parasites, etc.) with a brief desc of the disease. Would also be helpful to include the means of administering the meds in each case (ie dissolving tablet, liquid, gel, food pellet, topical application, etc). 

On a second note, overmedicating can be just as bad or worse than not medicating at all in most cases. Don't jump the gun. You'll just end up between a nasty tug of war for your fish's life since, although he might be cured of say, ich or velvet, his weakness from disease and treatment will probably result in a secondary fungal infection. Some diseases can be cured with clean water and a bit of salt. 

Undermedicating is also a serious problem among aquarists, if you begin a medication regimen, do your best to see it through to the end. If you chicken out, the nasties that survived the terminated treatment regimen will grow resistant to medication and then you'll have a real problem on your hands. 

Someone previously posted about euthanasia techniques, however, like he said, none of the ones posted are humane except the use of clove oil (without vodka). It's cheap and available in the dental section of most pharmacies. Destruction of the brain via blunt force trauma to the skull or pithing is more violent, but it's also merciful end.


----------



## rajagiri

this treatments are really good for fish diagonsis


----------



## Hilde

*Fish near surface frequently*

I have 1 Neon Rainbow that stays at the top of the tank most of the time. She is not eating. Tis a problem that started up after I put all fish in 2 10 gallon tanks and then back in 29 gallon Jan 15. Lost 2 in Jan same way. She has been like this for a week at least. Treated with PRIMAFIX and salt.

What could this be, and what treatment would help?


----------



## Fishly

Hilde, you might want to open a new topic about your sick fish, that way it'll be easier for people to see it.

For the med list: Melafix can be affected by your tank lights, so to make it last longer in the tank, put in half a dose twice a day instead of a full dose once a day.


----------



## Hilde

Fishly said:


> Hilde, you might want to open a new topic about your sick fish, that way it'll be easier for people to see it.
> 
> For the med list: Melafix can be affected by your tank lights, so to make it last longer in the tank, put in half a dose twice a day instead of a full dose once a day.


Well one Neon Rainbow died and one is recovering. I will lower the lights for only have a big Java fern in the quarantine tank.


----------



## mik-mik

*black stains on scale*

HI,
im a beginner here, just wondering how to remove black stains from my ice blue zebras scales. tough hes not showing any weakness but he looks dirty with those stains. its like a pen writting on his scales. hoping for a reply. :icon_lol:

thanks,
mik-mik


----------



## sick lid

*Fish Disease Diagnosis*

Here's a link to an Online Fish Hospital with easy diagnosis of most fish maladies
Here's another fish disease symptom diagnosis tool


----------



## TinyChef

I have a question about using dimilin. I have an infestation crisis of fish lice in my betta tank, most likely brought in by the introduction of new plants. The betta is the only fish and I have removed all the snails. I contacted a veterinary assistant who recommend dimilin. My question is how long after treatment and frequent water changes should I wait to reintroduce the snails? Will the plants contain trace amounts of this chemical forever? Has anyone had any adverse effects with using dimilin? 

Thank you for all your help planted tank Community. 

Also, FYI, water parameters are almost perfect, ammonia, nitrate and nitrite at zero. Ph is a little higher than I want it for my betta at seven, but I'm reluctant to use a chemical Ph fix. Working with IAL in that regard.


----------

